# What do women see in men?



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Not as (I hope) silly a question as it seems.

I understand what us guys see in you ladies. I love your (generally) sweet natures, I love the differences in outlook in almost everything that you have, I love your curves, your smooth skin, I love your motherhoodness the way you make and complete a family and I love that you are physically weaker than us it arouses the protector in me.

What I don't understand is what you see in guys. I might look at a man and admire his physique or look at a handsome face and wysh I looked like that. Other than as a drinking/fishing whatever buddy they leave me cold.

Us men tend to be less sweet natured, way different curves to ladies, more coarse natured, non smooth hairy skin, grumpy, physically we look ugly with our dangly bits an' all, ready for rough and tumble, prone to aggression/fighting, filthy jokes and to be honest we can often be a little clueless as to what makes you tick mentally and physically.

It must be something hardwired in you because for the life of me I can't see what is attractive in a man.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

His self-confidence, his intellect, his physique. How safe we feel with him. His money (had to be admitted).


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Love men's shoulders and chest. Love the physical strength that they always seem to have. Love how they seem to be able to regulate their emotions when we are a basket case.

Love how they keep going and keep going day in and day out when things are tough. Love how they try so hard to understand a woman and her alien feelings, even though it also irks me.

Love how a man's first instinct is to stop and check we're alright when the car stops on the side of the road. Love how a man will fix a flat tires in the pouring sleeting snow, freezing his nuts off and not complain as he shivers once back in the car.

Love how his protective instincts extend to protecting us from all manner of 4,6, and 8 legged creatures!!!!!

Love his package. Love how responsive it is, like a barometer on what's going on in his mind.

Love how little boys are magnetized to older boys. Love how older boys are aware of this yet aren't bother by it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Love how a man will fix a flat tires in the pouring sleeting snow, freezing his nuts off and *not complain *as he shivers once back in the car.


Yes. Just taking his responsibilities without any complaints. And just accepting it as normal, his job as a man.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

This info is like gold, Anon, Mrs JA and jld. Thank you.

Great idea for a thread, Wysh.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You're welcome Phil. Even if your lady can't admit it, she loves your maleness. Your yin to her yang. Sometimes it causes friction but it's well worth the effort.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

It was pointed out to me that what I have written was pedestalisation of women, and a self loathing caricature of men, a Cro-Magnon stereotype.

I really didn't mean it that way, perhaps I over stated my idea?

All I really meant was I could see why us guys like the femininity of women but couldn't understand what was attractive to women about masculinity.

Does my question make sense?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Used to I loved feeling safe with him

I loved the way his arms wrapped all the way around me 

I loved the way he kissed my forehead

I loved the way I could fall asleep on his lap while he ran his fingers through my hair

I loved his manliness!! He's rugged and confident

I loved the way he stared at me like I was the only person in the world right there in front of him

I loved his penis. He has the most amazing penis.

I loved his chest and arms. 

I loved his tattoos that symbolized very important things to him. I used to trace them when we laid in bed talking, giggling, or laughing.

I used to love so many things about him. In general, I would love to love him again. I still find him very physically attractive. He has the most stunning eyes. They are sort of a teal color, but so crystal- like.

His actions over the years are what paint an ugly picture of him. 

Women can find many things attractive about a man. I guess some of us are wired to look for protectors or providers.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the raw sexual desire that men have. They don't hide it but embrace it. They make no excuse for it. It must feel very freeing. I have just gotten to this point when I turned 30...13 yrs ago.

I also love the way my husband could care less what people think of him. His alpha attitude makes me jump on him!!


I heart men :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> It was pointed out to me that what I have written was pedestalisation of women, and a self loathing caricature of men, a Cro-Magnon stereotype.
> 
> I really didn't mean it that way, perhaps I over stated my idea?
> 
> ...


I disagree. Since when does admiration equate with pedestalization and how does pedistalization conversely mean self loathing!

Envy...perhaps? I envy that my husband maintains his gorilla strength even though he doesn't lift weights. I wish I could do that! But it doesn't mean I loath myself as I place him in exaltation for being able to lift a shop vac filled with water and carry it out to the garage. Okay maybe just a little exaltation....

And let's not forget being able to write your name in the snow! That's a damn cool trick!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

And deep baritone or basso profundo voice is absolutely the sexiest thing in the world, IMHO.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

always_alone said:


> And deep baritone or basso profundo voice is absolutely the sexiest thing in the world, IMHO.


Oooh yeah that too!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I disagree. Since when does admiration equate with pedestalization and how does pedistalization conversely mean self loathing!


No doubt it comes from that sector of TAM that insists that any time a man compliments a woman, or does something nice for him, he's putting her on a pedestal and turning himself into a beta weakling who is destined to remain sexless forever.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't underestimate the sweet nature potential of some men.....mine does a lot of sweet things, he's just not as mushy about it as a woman might be.

I love that my husband takes care of things so I don't have to. I love that when we go somewhere he plans the whole thing, completely taking into account what I like. I love his wonderful smile and his sexy 6 ft tall body, and that he loves my 36C's, and that he makes me feel like the sexiest woman in the world. And that he's always looking for ways to help without being asked. Most of all, I love that he's always so happy to see me at the end of the day. I like the person I am with him, he brings out the best in me.
I'm a little envious of his excellent metabolism, but I don't hold it against him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

always_alone said:


> And deep baritone or basso profundo voice is absolutely the sexiest thing in the world, IMHO.


Ooh yeah, mine has a sexy bass voice. I tell him he could've easily been a phone sex operator.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

always_alone said:


> And deep baritone or basso profundo voice is absolutely the sexiest thing in the world, IMHO.


OMG, yes! A guy's voice has always done things for me. 

Years ago I had a job where I had to talk to this guy on the phone almost every day. His voice was so sexy and all he was doing was giving me numbers over the phone. All the girls in the office had a crush on him just on his voice alone. Too bad the fax machine came along, lol.

My husband has a great voice, it was one of many things that attracted me to him. He also has a funny, dry sense of humor. He's always made me laugh.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> He also has a funny, dry sense of humor. *He's always made me laugh*.


I'm a little surprised this hasn't come up before now. It's supposed to be a biggie--ladies, is this overrated?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

No it's not..I love my Dh sense of humor...he could be on SNL!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Philat said:


> I'm a little surprised this hasn't come up before now. It's supposed to be a biggie--ladies, is this overrated?


I think it's overrated in the sense that it doesn't make a guy that's not sexy all of a sudden sexy, like with your Seth Rogan type that thinks his sense of humor entitles him to a model. We like sexy bodies too.

It's part of an overall package. My hb has a quiet, snarky sense of humor. It often makes me chuckle, but I think he has more important qualities.

Besides, everyone has a sense of humor, it just depends on whether it's compatible with yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> I think it's overrated in the sense that it doesn't make a guy that's not sexy all of a sudden sexy, like with your Seth Rogan type that thinks his sense of humor entitles him to a model. We like sexy bodies too.
> 
> It's part of an overall package. My hb has a quiet, snarky sense of humor. It often makes me chuckle, but I think he has more important qualities.
> 
> ...


Right. This shows if he can make you laugh, doesn't it?


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> I think it's overrated in the sense that it doesn't make a guy that's not sexy all of a sudden sexy, like with your Seth Rogan type that thinks his sense of humor entitles him to a model. We like sexy bodies too.
> 
> It's part of an overall package. My hb has a quiet, snarky sense of humor. It often makes me chuckle, but I think he has more important qualities.
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree. I think a sense of humor CAN make someone sexy, along with a lot of other personality traits. But then again I'm not really attracted to the typical 'model' body type. 

I'm weirdly attracted to good grammar and language skills, eloquence. And intelligence. I also like what anon_pink said about men being able to regulate their emotions.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Philat said:


> Right. This shows if he can make you laugh, doesn't it?


Sure, but in terms of how important it is it's not that big of a deal to me. I've never met a man I couldn't laugh with about something, and I associate with a lot of dry humored nerds 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Us men tend to be less sweet natured, way different curves to ladies, more coarse natured, non smooth hairy skin, grumpy, physically we look ugly with our dangly bits an' all, ready for rough and tumble, prone to aggression/fighting, filthy jokes and to be honest we can often be a little clueless as to what makes you tick mentally and physically.


Opposites attract!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

delirium said:


> I'd have to disagree. I think a sense of humor CAN make someone sexy, along with a lot of other personality traits. But then again I'm not really attracted to the typical 'model' body type.
> 
> I'm weirdly attracted to good grammar and language skills, eloquence. And intelligence. I also like what anon_pink said about men being able to regulate their emotions.



Did I ever tell you the one about......?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

delirium said:


> I'd have to disagree. I think a sense of humor CAN make someone sexy, along with a lot of other personality traits. But then again I'm not really attracted to the typical 'model' body type.
> 
> I'm weirdly attracted to good grammar and language skills, eloquence. And intelligence. I also like what anon_pink said about men being able to regulate their emotions.




We can disagree, that's ok. I think a sense of humor is great, but it doesn't make someone that's otherwise not sexy to me sexy. But I openly admit that's me.....

I agree about model types though, I just like a guy that's fit. Mine is a thin runner type, but just a tad more muscular than most of the super skinny runners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

What attracted my wifee to me?


I would say my physique, height, being emotionally strong, taking the initiative and leading, not a mr. nice guy and do what she wants, listening to her, surprising her, always just getting things done without asking her, always upgrading things for us, supportive, making her feel safe, pushing her to do things for herself she normally would never do and not controlling her, letting her have space when she needs it. She didn't primarily marry me because she could get married, have kids, not work and be a stay at home mom.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> OMG, yes! A guy's voice has always done things for me.
> 
> Years ago I had a job where I had to talk to this guy on the phone almost every day. His voice was so sexy and all he was doing was giving me numbers over the phone. All the girls in the office had a crush on him just on his voice alone. Too bad the fax machine came along, lol.
> 
> My husband has a great voice, it was one of many things that attracted me to him. He also has a funny, dry sense of humor. He's always made me laugh.


Chirbit - Test voice - drerio - share audio easily


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> OMG, yes! A guy's voice has always done things for me.
> 
> Years ago I had a job where I had to talk to this guy on the phone almost every day. His voice was so sexy and all he was doing was giving me numbers over the phone. All the girls in the office had a crush on him just on his voice alone. Too bad the fax machine came along, lol.
> 
> My husband has a great voice, it was one of many things that attracted me to him. He also has a funny, dry sense of humor. He's always made me laugh.


I'm often told on here that I have a lovely voice. I think it is probably more the different accent that I have.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

drerio said:


> Chirbit - Test voice - drerio - share audio easily


That's a manly voice!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> That's a manly voice!


I think it is an ugly voice. I can't stand my voice at all, I cringe even uploading it.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

drerio said:


> I think it is an ugly voice. I can't stand my voice at all, I cringe even uploading it.


I really like your voice!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

drerio said:


> I think it is an ugly voice. I can't stand my voice at all, I cringe even uploading it.


What? Stop! I like your voice.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

delirium said:


> I really like your voice!





soccermom2three said:


> What? Stop! I like your voice.


Told you so drerio.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Mystery. We love the challenge of being with someone who relates to the world very differently than we do. We love that this rough, hairy, sometimes smelly creature can be tender and protective with us. We love that fathers teach our children to be playful and confident that they can handle the difficulties of life.

And what woman can resist the sweet hugs of a 3 year old boy?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Told you so drerio.


Give us your manly voice recording, and trust me the ladies will swoon.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

drerio said:


> Chirbit - Test voice - drerio - share audio easily


Don't take this the wrong way...Kay?



But that was fabulously masculine. That's the kind of voice the screams pillow talk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

A lot of people have listed "sense of humor" as a biggie; "he makes me laugh" type of thing. I know women prefer different types, but when sense of humor is mentioned, what general type of characteristics should I think of.

What about the Clint Eastwood type? He has never been a comedian, but I often find statements that he makes in movies to be hilarious. I watched Gran Torino in theaters a few years ago, and the audience was cracking up with just about every line out of his mouth, yet, I suppose that would be considered a dry sense of humor.

Or, what about the Jim Carey type? Intentionally funny, and more animated. 

I even see guys that are goofy that women seem to like. When I was growing up, I somehow got the idea that girls liked a Burt Reynolds type; cool but funny, but I see goofy guys getting attention.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Don't take this the wrong way...Kay?
> 
> 
> 
> But that was fabulously masculine. That's the kind of voice the screams pillow talk


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Mmm. Whiskers/stubble.

And how many contrasts they have. Strong yet gentle, firm yet weak for the right woman. Protective yet sometimes they'll make you do something to get out of your comfort zone.

And pretty much everything everyone else has said.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Mmm. Whiskers.


Sorry can't help myself. I know what you mean. I am just jealous because genetics does not favor me been as hairy


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

southbound said:


> A lot of people have listed "sense of humor" as a biggie; "he makes me laugh" type of thing. I know women prefer different types, but when sense of humor is mentioned, what general type of characteristics should I think of.
> 
> What about the Clint Eastwood type? He has never been a comedian, but I often find statements that he makes in movies to be hilarious. I watched Gran Torino in theaters a few years ago, and the audience was cracking up with just about every line out of his mouth, yet, I suppose that would be considered a dry sense of humor.
> 
> ...


I like the dry or witty one liners. 

The Jim Carrey type is a turn off. If I was at a party with that type, it would be nerve wracking. I would be wondering what embarrassing thing he would do next. My husband has acted like this a couple of times when he was really, really drunk. I didn't like it at all. I prefer his more subdued sense of humor.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

drerio said:


> Chirbit - Test voice - drerio - share audio easily


You kind of sound like George Clooney..... Nice voice.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Not as (I hope) silly a question as it seems.
> 
> 
> Us men tend to be less sweet natured, way different curves to ladies, more coarse natured, non smooth hairy skin, grumpy, physically we look ugly with our dangly bits an' all, ready for rough and tumble, prone to aggression/fighting, filthy jokes and to be honest we can often be a little clueless as to what makes you tick mentally and physically.
> ...


All of the above! Except the hairy part! And the dangly bits are not ugly, to the contrary.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

southbound said:


> A lot of people have listed "sense of humor" as a biggie; "he makes me laugh" type of thing. I know women prefer different types, but when sense of humor is mentioned, what general type of characteristics should I think of.
> 
> What about the Clint Eastwood type? He has never been a comedian, but I often find statements that he makes in movies to be hilarious. I watched Gran Torino in theaters a few years ago, and the audience was cracking up with just about every line out of his mouth, yet, I suppose that would be considered a dry sense of humor.
> 
> ...




I think Clint Eastwood humor is a hoot! And he's pretty sexy.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

southbound said:


> A lot of people have listed "sense of humor" as a biggie; "he makes me laugh" type of thing.


I think that a similar sense of humor is crucial to a long-lasting marriage because it can help you get past the every day irritations and compromises of married life.

My husband is just recovering from a snow mobile accident, and I have to do many tasks for him. We both have very different ideas about how to manage his convalescence. He does not like being helpless, and he has to be patient with me and with himself, not an easy thing for him. If we couldn't laugh about this, we would be at each other's throats in no time.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

drerio said:


> Give us your manly voice recording, and trust me the ladies will swoon.


I'm a little like you, I cringe at the sound of my voice. This is from a book called Moonfleet, a recording I did for UU's birthday thread. I thought I was reading it with feeling as I really liked the book and the background love story but it come out rather monotone. Not current book now, reading Goldfinch.



WyshIknew said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't know about manly, it's just what I was born with. Not saying I was born speaking like that but you know what I mean.
> 
> ...





WyshIknew said:


> This is the first part I wanted to read. I really enjoyed the book and felt quite choked up at the end so I'd like to also read and end bit too.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I'm a little like you, I cringe at the sound of my voice. This is from a book called Moonfleet, a recording I did for UU's birthday thread. I thought I was reading it with feeling as I really liked the book and the background love story but it come out rather monotone. Not current book now, reading Goldfinch.


And, if I was one of the ladies, swoon. 

Man-crush in a manly heterosexual way


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Mmm. Whiskers/stubble.


Damn, and here I am shaving every day lest I be too "scratchy."


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Philat said:


> Damn, and here I am shaving every day lest I be too "scratchy."


Same here!

I was told by one lady poster that I would never understand women.

I posted a pic of me doing some building work on the house dressed in ripped jeans and torn dirty tshirt expecting an "eeew" response.

But got a 'nice' response. Confused the heck out of me because I felt scruffy.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

let me know when you figure it out, I need work or a makeover I think...


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Philat said:


> Damn, and here I am shaving every day lest I be too "scratchy."


Scratchy *is* bad, IMHO. It can look good, but it's, ummm, uncomfortable.

Nice soft beard/whiskers is a-okay, though.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> But got a 'nice' response. Confused the heck out of me because I felt scruffy.


On the whole, I prefer scruffy over smart. Suits do nothing for me, and too clean cut is actually a big turn-off, as is typical GQ stuff.

Off-beat, bohemian, artistic, rustic, full of character, are all good.

But honestly, I doubt my tastes reflect the norm.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I'm a little like you, I cringe at the sound of my voice. This is from a book called Moonfleet, a recording I did for UU's birthday thread. I thought I was reading it with feeling as I really liked the book and the background love story but it come out rather monotone. Not current book now, reading Goldfinch.




I feel like I have to keep repeating this, don't take this the wrong way..Kay?

Ooh squeal again! Sounds a bit like Liam Neeson! Yes sir that is a sexy voice!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Philat said:


> Damn, and here I am shaving every day lest I be too "scratchy."


It may LOOK sexy, the whiskers and such...but Mr. Pinks face goes no where near my lady bits unless he has a clean smooth shave because...ouch...whisker burn is pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

wife too...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sexy as hell but I am not riding that face! Shave dude! Then we'll talk...


View attachment 19386


----------



## momto2 (Jun 12, 2013)

I like a manly man but not someone who is too macho. I was raised to be independent, so I need a man who respects that. I don't like guys who are too pretty (metrosexual), but I do like a man who cleans up well. A man in a suit can be very sexy, but so can a man in ripped jeans and a flannel shirt. And he definitely has to have a sense of humor. My STBXH never got my sense of humor. I can be very sarcastic at times. I like joking around. If someone can't take a joke that is a total turnoff. I don't like totally goofy like Jim Carey though. And an intelligent man is very sexy. I care more about intelligence and humor than looks. Of course I have to be attracted to him, but a good sense of humor and intelligence can be very attractive.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the responses on this thread. I sure wish Mrs Details would get on TAM and reply...she would rather watch TV to relax.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I love the responses on this thread. I sure wish Mrs Details would get on TAM and reply...she would rather watch TV to relax.


Why dontchya go ask her what she likes best about men. I'll ask Mr Pink too. First one to post back wins...something...idk what.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

His confidence, his deep rumbling manly voice (very sexy), his broad shoulders and barrel-ly chest, sense of humour and he cares about financially providing for his family.

In general I like the opposite nature of men to women: rugged and rough, manly as opposed to the softer side.

Drerio and Wysh - thank you for sharing your voice recordings. You both have nice, deep rumbling voices. :smthumbup: Wysh, you also have a very, very nice reading voice.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

always_alone said:


> On the whole, I prefer scruffy over smart. Suits do nothing for me, and too clean cut is actually a big turn-off, as is typical GQ stuff.
> 
> Off-beat, bohemian, artistic, rustic, full of character, are all good.
> 
> But honestly, I doubt my tastes reflect the norm.


I can relate to this.

In saying that, I was attracted to my clean-cut husband... granted, we were attracted to each others voices/accents and personalities before we'd met. I didn't know what he looked like. And then, I became smitten. He is full of character. I've seen his creative side emerge from time to time. With age and trying different paths in life, he started wearing his hair longer, then got a tattoo, had the stubble for a while - although he's not a hairy guy. He works within corporate but he's not a yes man. I've always dug that about him. He's an interesting guy. I admire his resilience. I love that he can be goofy. I find his assertiveness sexy. I like that he knows his own limitations. He shows consideration towards me and others.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

At one time, I probably would have considered feeling protected and a man's physical strength... I don't feel that so much anymore. I'm working on my own physical strength and conviction. I find it empowering and he's encouraging and supportive of this. I used to joke with my husband, "If only I had a big strong man to do this for me.." meant in a completely cheesy way. Hubs would be there to play along and help. Now? I can't remember the last time I said something like that. Who _was_ that person?! 

I see in him someone that inspires me; I'll be bold to say that I think we inspire one another. He approaches life differently to me and I find there's a wonderful balance to be found in that (and at times, some frustration too haha). Goes without saying that he's not perfect but he knows his limitations and he's comfortable within himself. We've become more vulnerable with one another. He challenges me and calls me out when I need it. He'll also call himself out at times too. He's got a great sense of humor and the ability to help others feel included. He's not too cool for school. I've observed him displaying grace... and I find that to be a truly captivating quality.

Physically, well, I love his features and the way we feel together. What can I say? He brings out the vixen in me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

What this really comes down to is... a man that cooks is sexy as hell.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Why dontchya go ask her what she likes best about men. I'll ask Mr Pink too. First one to post back wins...something...idk what.


I win I win!

Mr Pink said he likes that men are simple.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> What this really comes down to is... a man that cooks is sexy as hell.


Then I should have been one of the sexiest men alive, but that didn't carry any weight with my x wife.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Can only answer about my man as no other man gets a look in.

I love his height and his strong broad shoulders.
I covet our sex life, he is a absolute sex God.
His SOH, we can laugh so hard that it is close to wetting your pants territory.
His long, strong sexy legs.
His smell, clean and with aftershave or hot and sweaty after working in the garden.
His caring and protective nature. The way he holds my hand when we are out and always swaps sides to make sure I am on the inside of the footpath.
The fact he can pick me up and throw me on the bed or have sex against the wall.
That he hears me when we talk, he listens and hears.
That he has an exceptionally high IQ and EQ.
That he is a respectful man, he is also a respected man.
He is a fantastic cook.
His voice is the sexiest I have ever heard.


And "redpill" I don't like him for his money or his ability to provide. I have my own money and provide for myself and my children.
One thing I love about Mr H is that even though he has been through a very difficult past marriage with a woman that has mental health issues, he took responsibility for his role and he is not jaded and bitter. He does not blame women for his problems. 

And Wysh you were not putting women on a pedestal, you were making comment about the qualities you like. A weak man would not be able to make the post you did, a weak man is scared to compliment women.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> What this really comes down to is... a man that cooks is sexy as hell.


I agree it's a pretty sexy skill for a man to have. Mine doesn't cook though.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I have to say that I like seeing my husband in a suit.

Gotta confess that I like a man in uniform too - particularly that white uniform with a captain looking hat. Or a sexy motorcycle cop in tight leather pants, black boots, aviators and hat.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I win I win!
> 
> Mr Pink said he likes that men are simple.


Anon....that was WAY to easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He has to get on TAM and type it in. I am trying to get Mrs. Details interested in TAM. She doesn't like the idea of getting on the computer at all...


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

If you want the quick one-over version. When I see a man and I think "oh yeah...he's hot" and there's a quick interaction:

1. Eyes & Smile
2. Body (chest/arms/stomach)
3. Confidence
4. Can carry a conversation
5. Makes me laugh
6. No creepy vibe, or pushy behavior


Being kinda-single, I'm trying to pay attention to the things that attract me to a man, and what I hope to be with in the future. A more comprehensive list for a long-term relationship would be more like:

1. Eyes and smile (I always notice kind eyes)
2. Can carry a good conversation
3. Confidence
4. Genuineness
5. Takes care of himself (doesn't have to be super-fit, but someone who finds it important to workout and works on eating healthy). I don't mind a little metrosexual, but I also don't mind a man's man, and he let's me show him some things 
6. Keen sense of morality
7. Masculinity
8. Makes me feel protected/opens doors for me/always pays even when I offer/etc
9. Fun/sense of humor
10. Work ethic and goals/aspirations
11. Affectionate
12. Patient & open-minded
13. Loyal
14. Kind and empathetic
15. Similar sex drives
16. Someone who can adjust as life changes
17. Appreciates family - may want or not want kids - or maybe he just want to take care of me  Either way


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Anon....that was WAY to easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has to get on TAM and type it in. I am trying to get Mrs. Details interested in TAM. She doesn't like the idea of getting on the computer at all...


Neither does Mr. Pink. He doesn't have a Facebook, doesn't send texts, rarely ever sends email.
But I did ask him!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> A lot of people have listed "sense of humor" as a biggie; "he makes me laugh" type of thing. I know women prefer different types, but when sense of humor is mentioned, what general type of characteristics should I think of.
> 
> What about the Clint Eastwood type? He has never been a comedian, but I often find statements that he makes in movies to be hilarious. I watched Gran Torino in theaters a few years ago, and the audience was cracking up with just about every line out of his mouth, yet, I suppose that would be considered a dry sense of humor.
> 
> Or, what about the Jim Carey type? Intentionally funny, and more animated.


 I prefer *a Dry sense of humor* on a man...my H is very dry ...a friend has said of him he is like a "saltine cracker " dry...he doesn't even think he is funny....

I really think it is our chemistry though, as I am EASY to make fun of... I wear my heart on my sleeve, my irritation...my want, and on the tails of this..he will have comments...they make me laugh outrageously or want to go hit him (but in a fun way) ...kiss him or we'll start bantering...we play off of each other like this.. 

If company is around...his comments can be very random, always true, a little crude... timely bombs where I've peed my pants laughing... 

.. a man who can tell a story and build it up -always has you on the seat of your chair. Imitations, it seems only men have this ability....I wish my husband would do them more often, he's known for it...it's a Phlegmatic's gift so I have read.

*What do us women see in men*.... I don't care if a man cooks or his ability in business or sports.. I am more attracted to the man in BOOTS ...in the worst scenario...fighting wars for our freedom, men believe in being on the battlefront...they take on the most dangerous jobs to spare the women...we are the weaker sex physically.. 

I see them as the weaker sex lustfully... this dymanic plays itself in such a way we NEED each other..I find it very damn sweet !

The Handyman who gets his hands dirty -he can take his tools and build something and we're in AWE..the Farmer...the Fireman, the Rescuer...Men are by nature, Fixers..Doers.....they genuinely want to HELP us...







...when a man sees a woman in need, broke down....something in them wants to protect...be that HERO for the day....

The heart of the man wants to protect & Provide for the woman he loves..and his family...I've always felt a deep admiration for this... 

I am greatly attracted to the chivalrous type men....(though getting the door & pulling out her chair seems overkill- so not necessary for me)....but I like the other things they list...as in being courageous, showing courtesy, and loyalty....considerate to women; gallant....gracious and honorable toward an enemy, especially a defeated one, and toward the weak or poor.

Maybe I am a little mixed up.. I want that...plus a lusty one woman type -with a little crude sense of humor.... Not easy to find all of that in one package I suppose!...

There is so much more -women have covered it !


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FizzBomb said:


> I agree it's a pretty sexy skill for a man to have. Mine doesn't cook though.


When he invited me over to cook dinner for me back in the day, well, how's a girl to resist? 

Cooking hasn't really been my bag. A lot of love goes into his cooking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Loved reading your post SA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

SA, holy cow! That pic should come with a warning :lol: I like a man who is good with his hands - in more ways than one. I wish I could 'like' your post twice. Once for the words and the other for the picture.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> When he invited me over to cook dinner for me back in the day, well, how's a girl to resist?
> 
> Cooking hasn't really been my bag. A lot of love goes into his cooking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree heartsbeating . I for one would not say no to a man cooking dinner just for me. Just another string in his bow.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I hadn't seen the image when reading her post haha then I became curious as a cat. What image?! ...nice utility belt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I hadn't seen the image when reading her post haha then I became curious as a cat. What image?! ...nice utility belt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do women see in men?

Well, right now I'm seeing mine in a utility belt with a very low slung pair of jeans and nothin' else.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I hate to break it to you, but I doubt that guy spends much time working on anything other than his sixpack  Don't let me shatter the fantasy though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

FizzBomb said:


> SA, holy cow! That pic should come with a warning :lol: I like a man who is good with his hands - in more ways than one. I wish I could 'like' your post twice. Once for the words and the other for the picture.


Yeah....me too Fizzbomb...good with the hands! 
..
I want a man with a slow hand
I want a lover with an easy touch
I want somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
I want somebody who will understand
When it comes to love, I want a slow hand

 

... I go for those lanky types.. that one fit the







profile -for me!! 

You just want to get on your knees and say ...


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

John Lee said:


> I hate to break it to you, but I doubt that guy spends much time working on anything other than his sixpack  Don't let me shatter the fantasy though.


That's ok. I'll be his towel and water girl at the gym :lol:


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yeah....me too Fizzbomb...good with the hands!
> ..
> I want a man with a slow hand
> I want a lover with an easy touch
> ...


Good with the hands, good with the mouth - a winning combo :smthumbup:

My husband is not the lanky type. He a bigger build and works out nearly every day. He could totally rock that look


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Sexy as hell but I am not riding that face! Shave dude! Then we'll talk...
> 
> 
> View attachment 19386



Anon! You're nuts!  I have very recently discovered a love of whiskers. Sigh...


As far as what I see in men? I love the strength, the protectiveness, the fix it attitude and the cut to the chase, directness. About some men, I love the sense of humor and the tenderness that is seemingly at odds with the gruffness. I also love their bits and how they work with my bits.  I love how they can surround me with their physicality until I melt into them (him). Yeah.

Sigh...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I also have a love of whiskers. Mr H has a half face type, goatee and mo, sexy as hell.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

A wallet, and hopefully lots of cash in said wallet so that they can buy themselves new shoes and clothes at your expense.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, ditto what Redpill said. Now THAT's what I'm talkin' bout. SHOES that some man bought me! Yessss!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, ditto what Redpill said. Now THAT's what I'm talkin' bout. SHOES that some man bought me! Yessss!


:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I honestly don't see much at all in men lately. I know. I need to snap out of it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I honestly don't see much at all in men lately. I know. I need to snap out of fit.



You are too young to think this way.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

JB....eat some of those Jelly Beans! They will make you feel better.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Redpill said:


> A wallet, and hopefully lots of cash in said wallet so that they can buy themselves new shoes and clothes at your expense.


Oh yeah baby, I like my men rich, I don't mean sort of rich I mean really rich. I put out when they buy me shoes and clothes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Join us on our new reality show, Shoe Wh*res.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I prefer *a Dry sense of humor* on a man...my H is very dry ...a friend has said of him he is like a "saltine cracker " dry...he doesn't even think he is funny....
> 
> I really think it is our chemistry though, as I am EASY to make fun of... I wear my heart on my sleeve, my irritation...my want, and on the tails of this..he will have comments...they make me laugh outrageously or want to go hit him (but in a fun way) ...kiss him or we'll start bantering...we play off of each other like this..
> 
> ...


That dude's tool is about to fall out of his toolbelt.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had tradies at my new house for about 2 months now, with what they are charging me they should be waking around like the guy in the picture AND buying me shoes.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> Oh yeah baby, I like my men rich, I don't mean sort of rich I mean really rich. I put out when they buy me shoes and clothes.





Faithful Wife said:


> Join us on our new reality show, Shoe Wh*res.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> Oh yeah baby, I like my men rich, I don't mean sort of rich I mean really rich. I put out when they buy me shoes and clothes.





Faithful Wife said:


> Join us on our new reality show, Shoe Wh*res.


I surprised a woman today, I complimented her on her Louboutin shoes.

I don't know what surprised her most, the creepy old guy or the fact that he knew they were Louboutin's.

She seemed quite pleased after the initial shock!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

drerio said:


> You are too young to think this way.


Yeah but it is true lately.



I Notice The Details said:


> JB....eat some of those Jelly Beans! They will make you feel better.


And hyper!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Redpill said:


> A wallet, and hopefully lots of cash in said wallet so that they can buy themselves new shoes and clothes at your expense.


Damn.See I knew I made a wrong turn somewhere in life.I totally should have stayed with that rich ass hole who could buy anything I wanted. Instead I left and am now saddled with the burden of being the bigger earner.Now I have to buy my own Armani suits and designer shoes.



ETA...the list of things I see in men is too long.I love men.One in particular


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love men too SB, good men that is.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Redpill said:


> A wallet, and hopefully lots of cash in said wallet so that they can buy themselves new shoes and clothes at your expense.



Only when they have nothing else to offer besides misogynism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Damn.See I knew I made a wrong turn somewhere in life.I totally should have stayed with that rich ass hole who could buy anything I wanted. Instead I left and am now saddled with the burden of being the bigger earner.Now I have to buy my own Armani suits and designer shoes.


:rofl: That Armani leather feels SOO good against my skin. Burn.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I think some of you ladies aren't taking this 'wallet' thing seriously.

Tsk tsk.


Have you seen the size of my wallet? :awink::awink:

*Salacious leer*


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It has to be at least a 9 inch wallet or I am taking my shoes and walking out the door. 

Is that serious enough Wysh?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Holland said:


> It has to be at least a 9 inch wallet or I am taking my shoes and walking out the door.
> 
> Is that serious enough Wysh?


Hey, we don't want to make a big thing out of this.

I think you're just looking for a rise.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Dang. Can we go back to discussing the picture that SA posted? It doesn't look like he could buy shoes and clothes for me, but that wouldn't be a problem....

Ok I'll stop now.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Omego said:


> Dang. Can we go back to discussing the picture that SA posted? It doesn't look like he could buy shoes and clothes for me, but that wouldn't be a problem....
> 
> Ok I'll stop now.


Ok, sure.


He's nothing special.

*Jealous look*


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: What do women see in men?*



WyshIknew said:


> Not as (I hope) silly a question as it seems.
> 
> I understand what us guys see in you ladies. I love your (generally) sweet natures, I love the differences in outlook in almost everything that you have, I love your curves, your smooth skin, I love your motherhoodness the way you make and complete a family and I love that you are physically weaker than us it arouses the protector in me.
> 
> ...


Eeks, no sweet nature here, well mostly, but if I'm agry... oops. Smooth skin oops  motherhoodness oops... weaker lol hmmm? 

Ok , I'm not a real woman? 

Anyhow, the dangly bits of a man r nice and they have better humor.
I grew up, always playing with a boy from our neighbourhood, so men are nice for friends, but hard for relationships.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

catfan said:


> Eeks, no sweet nature here, well mostly, but if I'm agry... oops. Smooth skin oops  motherhoodness oops... weaker lol hmmm?
> 
> Ok , I'm not a real woman?
> 
> ...


Well no one is perfect all the time.

Even me.

I'm sure you are all woman.

And while I love my wifes 'sweet' side I also appreciate the side of her that will stand up to me and call me out on my shet!


----------

